# C&amp;C Renegade-x [Remake]



## iTweek (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo PC Games Community.

Da es schon lang her ist wo Renegade-X Beta1 veröffentlich wurde. Wollte ich ein update dazu machen, das es nicht in vergessenheit geratet.

Dieses Spiel ist mittlerweile in der Beta 5,003 [bald 5.004 und lohnt sich auf jedenfall mal zum an spielen. Wer schon man C&C gespielt hat wird dieses "Remake" auch gefallen!

Kurz zum Spiel.

Was ist Renegade-x?
Renegade X ist ein Remake von C&C Renegade. 

"Renegade X" ist ein actiongeladener First-Person-Shooter mit  Echtzeit-Strategie-Elementen. Den Download gibt's komplett kostenlos.

Das Spiel ist im "Command & Conquer"-Universum angesiedelt. Sie  entscheiden sich für eine von zwei Fraktionen - NOD oder GDI -, die  grundlegend verschiedene Ziele verfolgen.
Ziel jeder Runde ist es, die feindliche Basis zu zerstören und  gleichzeitig die eigene Basis vor Zerstörung zu schützen. Jede Basis  besteht aus einer Reihe von Gebäuden, die unterschiedliche Aufgaben  erfüllen. Geht ein Teil verloren, muss das Team sich auf die neuen  Gegebenheiten einstellen und die eigene Strategie anpassen.

Dazu ein Paar Trailer.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE6e9deyu1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=231SH6VF_K8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x6loeCpRBZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Wer keine trailer mag sondern Screenshorts hier sind zwei drei.
http://renegade-x-forum.eu/gallery/userImages/4d/10-4d75b0325a3e-large.jpg
http://renegade-x-forum.eu/gallery/userImages/de/24-de43b0325a3e-large.jpg
http://renegade-x-forum.eu/gallery/userImages/92/16-92e0b0325a3e-large.jpg

falls ich jemand interesse geweckt habe, kann dieses spiel kostenlos runterladen. Es ist kein Pay to win!

Offical https://*renegade*-*x*.com/*download*.php 
German Community Offical:  
Filebase - Renegade-X-Forum.eu
oder Torrent
Torrent Renegade-X - Filebase - Renegade-X-Forum.eu



Was haltet ihr davon? Trash oder no Trash?

LG iTweek


----------



## iTweek (1. November 2015)

Patch 5004 ist nun da.

Renegade X Forums • View topic - Multiplayer Open Beta Patch 5.004/Build 5F Released


----------

